# State Park Hunts Are A Sham....



## bigjoe061 (Sep 8, 2009)

Been not selected for the last 5 years. About 40% selected in the past years have been out of state residents. What is up with that?

Dear Sportsman,

Your application for a permit to hunt in Georgia's State Park Quota Hunt was not selected this year. With limited hunts, obviously some applicants will not be selected. We trust you will not be discouraged and encourage you to apply again next year.

Please note that your online account has been credited with an additional priority point. Please be aware that these points can be applied to a future application to increase your priority level. This will not guarantee your selection, however, your application will be given priority over those with a lower priority level.

Dan Forster, Director
Wildlife Resources Division


----------



## Sargent (Sep 8, 2009)

3rd rejection in a row for me.


----------



## Chas (Sep 8, 2009)

*not picked*

I wasn't picked for FDR as expected, and I'm an out of state hunter go figure, I'll still be giving them my $375


----------



## bigjoe061 (Sep 8, 2009)

I wasn't picked for FDR as expected, and I'm an out of state hunter go figure, I'll still be giving them my $375

Thank you for your license fee, bet your still hunting in Georgia?


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Sep 8, 2009)

I've yet to get picked also,been putting in since thay stareted.Got a freind that's been picked twice for Hard Labor Creek. So I agree that somthing is fishy.


----------



## MAPSTRE (Sep 8, 2009)

I got my second rejection in a row.  Guess I'll try again next year.


----------



## JCASH (Sep 8, 2009)

4 years and no draw for me ?


----------



## ray97303 (Sep 8, 2009)

At least I can add one more rejection point. Maybe in a year or 2 or 3 or  I'll get to go on a state park hunt.  Hopefully they will be one of these types of hunts still around.


----------



## red27 (Sep 8, 2009)

Been rejected every year.I know two guys that hunt together and they just got drew for the 3rd time.????????

At least we got BF Grants first hunt.This will be our 14th year there


----------



## Judge (Sep 8, 2009)

Chas said:


> I wasn't picked for FDR as expected, and I'm an out of state hunter go figure, I'll still be giving them my $375



Your location says "Columbus, Georgia."  Not everyone considers Columbus "out of state."  LOL


----------



## Wetumpka (Sep 8, 2009)

I got rejected too.


----------



## cgn526 (Sep 8, 2009)

I've been rejected every time too. What is that, like 5 times now?


----------



## Dupree (Sep 8, 2009)

rejected 3 years in a row for me!


----------



## NBN (Sep 8, 2009)

I have been rejected 2 yrs. in a row for the FDR hunt.


----------



## TREXBOWKILL (Sep 8, 2009)

I have been rejected every year for state park hunts, I even used a priority point for FDR and still I was rejected.
Also, I used a priority point for Joe Kurz (70% chance of getting picked with 1 point) and I was rejected again!!  I will try again next year. 

TREXBOWKILL


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 8, 2009)

Well I ain't trying to tick no one off, but we got drew for HLC on the second hunt the first year and got drawn for the Nov hunt this year.......... We had a good time the first trip and hope to do well this year as well............


----------



## CHEVY3 (Sep 8, 2009)

Third year in a row for me and my hunting partner.If the 40% out of state is a true figure it must be for the revenue.At $375.00 a pop thats good money for the state,who knows where it goes.I live in Lumpkin county and the lower part of Blue Ridge WMA went back to the Chattahoocee N.F. ONLY 3 DOE DAYS..


----------



## South Man (Sep 8, 2009)

yeah we never have peen picked----always rejected!!!


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Sep 8, 2009)

I've never been picked for State Park hunts. I guess the extra priority point will help next year. I'm not too upset, because I was picked for my Zone 8 Gator Permit with just 2 points and Ossabaw Oct 8-10 with 1 point.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 8, 2009)

Two reasons for this:
Last year was the first time points were given for rejections and everyone seems to apply for the newest hunts, so you have several thousand people applying for a few hundred slots.  I've never been selected myself either after applying for 4 years.


----------



## Chas (Sep 9, 2009)

Judge said:


> Your location says "Columbus, Georgia."  Not everyone considers Columbus "out of state."  LOL



I'm across the bridge in Phenix City, AL, I put Columbus b/c not everyone knows where Phenix City is


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 9, 2009)

The status on my account for that hunt says not found and I haven't gotten an e-mail yet. Has a list been published on who got picked? 
At least on the gator draw I was able to check the list for my name, 3 days later I got my e-mail rejection.


----------



## ray97303 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> The status on my account for that hunt says not found and I haven't gotten an e-mail yet. Has a list been published on who got picked?
> At least on the gator draw I was able to check the list for my name, 3 days later I got my e-mail rejection.



http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com 
Then go to quota hunts and look for State Park Hunts.
If you were selected,  your name will appear on here.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm in the same boat, never been chosen for a state park hunt. Hopefully with rejection points things will change.


----------



## ray97303 (Sep 9, 2009)

GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> I've never been picked for State Park hunts. I guess the extra priority point will help next year. I'm not too upset, because I was picked for my Zone 8 Gator Permit with just 2 points and Ossabaw Oct 8-10 with 1 point.





I wonder how many years it could take before everyone is selected? If there is a couple of 1,000 people applying for these hunts it could take several years before you get selected. Maybe we will have more State Park Hunts to choose from next year.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 9, 2009)

ray97303 said:


> http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com
> Then go to quota hunts and look for State Park Hunts.
> If you were selected,  your name will appear on here.



Thanks, couldn't find that last night

Got my 2nd rejection, at least I hope they post it to my account


----------



## hunter44a (Sep 9, 2009)

Man I didn't get picked for anything either....feels like I'm in gym class all over again


----------



## 152P&Y (Sep 9, 2009)

hunter44a said:


> Man I didn't get picked for anything either....feels like I'm in gym class all over again



LMFAO !!!!


----------



## SWbowhunter (Sep 9, 2009)

I have played the lottery at least 1000 times and still no winner!!! I smell a scam!


----------



## gumpster34 (Sep 9, 2009)

no luck for me 5th time no dice


----------



## Eddy M. (Sep 9, 2009)

Are you folks using your PRIORITY POINTS when you apply??   I haven't applied for the park hunts in the past as the drive was too far from where I live - and didn't know you got separate points when rejected-- got my points this year though


----------



## Steve78 (Sep 9, 2009)

Applied every year and finally got drawn for HLC this year, so there is hope guys, keep trying. I really wanted Yargo though, but I'm happy with Hard Labor.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 10, 2009)

Eddy M. said:


> Are you folks using your PRIORITY POINTS when you apply??   I haven't applied for the park hunts in the past as the drive was too far from where I live - and didn't know you got separate points when rejected-- got my points this year though



Last year was the first year rejection points were given out, so this year is the first year anyone has been able to use them. Like Killmaster said, there are thousands of people who put in for only a couple hundred spots. Not very good odds, but at least it's more fair compared to before with no rejections given out.


----------



## win280 (Sep 10, 2009)

Rejected again this year.


----------



## erniesp (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll be there... 10 minutes from the house....


----------



## NoOne (Sep 10, 2009)

bigjoe061 said:


> Been not selected for the last 5 years. About 40% selected in the past years have been out of state residents. What is up with that?
> 
> Dear Sportsman,
> 
> ...



In my opinion out of state hunters should never be given spots over resident hunters period. If there are spots left open after resident hunters are drawn then give them a spot. Same should also apply for all quota hunts


----------



## JR (Sep 10, 2009)

I've put in every year (4 is it?), and been selected twice... First year Hard Labor, last year, FDR.  Me and the same buddy selected for both.  Both of us are from GA.

Now, with that said, last year was the first year for rejections.  So it was completely random the first 3-years.  Now everyone who got rejected last year, had 1-priority point for this year, and I would bet that ONLY those who applied correctly (populating your 'priority point' to 1) were drawn this year.  I would guess that NO ONE was selected without having a priority point.  With fewer St Parks to hunt and fewer hunts at the St Parks remaining, the number of 'slots' are probably half (or less) than last year, yet the number of applicants had to be about the same, if not more.  

Give it a little bit of time, and the DNR will publish (as they always do) the breakdown of applicants, their 1st choice, how many had rejections, etc...  Then you'll get a better idea of the true odds you were up against.

Also, as mentioned, if you had a "priority point" from last year, did you apply with it?  Do you now have 2?  If so, that gives you a further leg up for next year.


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 11, 2009)

ray97303 said:


> I wonder how many years it could take before everyone is selected? If there is a couple of 1,000 people applying for these hunts it could take several years before you get selected. Maybe we will have more State Park Hunts to choose from next year.



I'll let you know when I'm drawn.  I'm sure I'll be the last.


----------



## rockwalker (Sep 11, 2009)

i didnt think(dangerous I know) you got priority points on park hunts. I think it is luck of the draw!! Am I wrong?????


----------



## Judge (Sep 11, 2009)

rockwalker said:


> i didnt think(dangerous I know) you got priority points on park hunts. I think it is luck of the draw!! Am I wrong?????



Today you are wrong.  Sorry. It used to be luck of the draw, but last year priority points were instituted.  I now have 2 counting this year.  LOL


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 13, 2009)

JR said:


> I've put in every year (4 is it?), and been selected twice... First year Hard Labor, last year, FDR.  Me and the same buddy selected for both.  Both of us are from GA.
> 
> Now, with that said, last year was the first year for rejections.  So it was completely random the first 3-years.  Now everyone who got rejected last year, had 1-priority point for this year, and I would bet that ONLY those who applied correctly (populating your 'priority point' to 1) were drawn this year.  I would guess that NO ONE was selected without having a priority point.  With fewer St Parks to hunt and fewer hunts at the St Parks remaining, the number of 'slots' are probably half (or less) than last year, yet the number of applicants had to be about the same, if not more.
> 
> ...


Hey I'm that buddy  Atleast we got to go twice before this silly rejection point stuff came around..We may never get to go back now but we had a great time on the 2 we did go on


----------



## GAcarver (Sep 15, 2009)

Never selected, 3 years now


----------



## dawgs0215 (Sep 16, 2009)

we got drawn for hard labor last year and got reject this year.


----------



## General Lee (Sep 28, 2009)

Strange how it works out.I guarantee I don't have any "pull" and I was picked the first 2 years for Ft Yargo and have not been selected since.................


----------



## Victor DeVine (Sep 28, 2009)

never selected and applied every year...


----------



## j_seph (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm a reject as well, never been picked since it started, not even with a priority point this year


----------



## BassCatMike (Sep 28, 2009)

> > .I live in Lumpkin county and the lower part of Blue Ridge WMA went back to the Chattahoocee N.F. ONLY 3 DOE DAYS.
> 
> 
> .
> If you hunt with a bow it is either sex all season.


----------



## TigerGalLE (Sep 28, 2009)

bigjoe061 said:


> Been not selected for the last 5 years. About 40% selected in the past years have been out of state residents. What is up with that?





I'm sorry, but I have a hard time believing that 40% of the hunters were out of state.  Where did you pull that number from?

 Especially when only around 3% of people that applied for a wma quota hunt were out of state.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 3, 2009)

I got picked the first year they had the quota hunts. Havent got picked since. Got 2 priority points. 
I have noticed that the more people you have to sign up under your name the better the chance of gettin drawn.
Thats the same way with the wma hunts. I got picked for sapelo last year and talked to sum of other hunters who got picked. They have been picked 7 years in a row for the first october hunt!!!! They usally have 4 or 5 people in there huntin party. I dont think it is right to get picked that many years in a row. I applied for the same october hunt this year and was not picked. We had 3 people in our huntin party. How the dnr picks people needs to be changed!


----------

